
That Time Atari Cracked the Nintendo Entertainment System - szczys
https://hackaday.com/2018/10/22/that-time-atari-cracked-the-nintendo-entertainment-system/
======
DerekL
> One company single-handedly revived video games to mainstream prominence.
> That company was Nintendo. They’re ostensibly seen as the “savior” of the
> video games industry, despite the fact that microcomputer games were still
> thriving (history tends to be written by the victors).

Yes, there was gaming on microcomputers, but it was about half the size of the
console market. Between 10 and 17 million Commodore 64s were sold, compared
with about 30 million Atari 2600s. (About 8 million of the other pre-NES
consoles were made.) The NES went on to sell about 62 million units.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_best-
selling_game_cons...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_best-
selling_game_consoles)

